
Microsoft's new Anti-Virus, 'Morro', revealed - Flemlord
http://www.neowin.net/news/main/09/06/16/exclusive-microsofts-anti-virus-morro-revealed
======
cubicle67
What's up with the Hyundai logo on the form backgrounds?

Compare <http://uploads.neowin.net/gallery/90_full_msmoro.png> and
[http://images.google.com.au/images?&q=hyundai+badge](http://images.google.com.au/images?&q=hyundai+badge)

~~~
dlannoye
That is a watermark inserted by the site hosting the image.

~~~
cubicle67
Of course. I see it now

That's the great thing about the internet; it serves as a permanent reminder
of all those early mornings where I post something before coffee.

------
zcrar70
According to the article, 'Morro' may be the name of a beach in Brazil, but it
also means 'Moor' in Spanish. That's certainly what I first thought of when I
saw the article - the Moors were certainly ferocious warriors, but I'm not
sure that's the slant MS is looking for in hispanic countries :-)

~~~
secret
Close, but Moor is Moro (one r).

~~~
zcrar70
Quite right, thanks :-)

------
jsz0
I'm not sure what to think of this. It's very anti-competitive but I'm not
sure there should be competition to produce software that makes Windows safe
enough to actually use in the first place.

~~~
jodrellblank
Why is it anti-competetive? I don't see any claim that it will be bundled in
with Windows.

~~~
halo
Personally, I think it's a shame and a rather sad state of affairs that
Microsoft won't or, more likely, can't bundle it with Windows. I think a lot
of users would benefit from it.

------
TweedHeads
I hope they port it to Linux and OSX

Oh, wait, we don't need antivirus, we're secure by design.

~~~
likpok
IIRC, Microsoft fixed a lot of the security issues with Vista/7. Modern
Windows is a very different creature from old Windows, and even has features
that many other OS's are missing (privledge levels).

~~~
javert
Yet according to the article, "A full Internet security suite is what
consumers require today to stay fully protected." I believe that.

However, an expensive, resource-intensive security suite is /not/ necessary on
Linux/FreeBSD (I believe largely due to better design and open source), and
also generally not needed on Mac platforms.

Linux and FreeBSD are tools for serious power users. Yes, they're "harder."
But you get a lot more bang for your buck.

~~~
halo
Almost all security problems associated with a modern Windows system aren't
because of any inherent design problems but rather inexperienced users who run
executables which contain malicious software. Linux/FreeBSD on the whole
aren't popular enough and attract savvier users.

Currently, there's no perfect solution to this problem. By making is very easy
to run any software, you also make it very easy to run malicious software as
well. App store/package managers provide half a solution, but are still far
from ideal for vendors who don't want to rely on the whims of those packaging,
and the process may not guarantee safety or security. Forcing applications to
operate in a sandboxed environment is probably the way forward in the long-
term, but that's still some way off due to the overheads required to do that
while still retaining backwards compatibility with existing software. I think
the fact we're in this limbo is one of the reasons that has made web apps
popular, because it is essentially providing a sandboxed environment of sorts.

